# moles on women



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

k men, I'm wanting to hear opinions on moles on women. Feel free to get as descriptive as you want in your feelings. They don't bother you? They're gross? Have at it. 

I don't have any moles on my face, but I have a few on my chest and back. The majority of them are flat, but a few are raised, size of pencil eraser. I recently had 2 removed... and that coupled with some other things has me thinking about the rest of them... and suddenly I'm kind of self conscious about them. 

Never bothered me growing up, and never had a significant other say anything about them... but a quick google search shows a pretty strong opinion about them... as in, very negative from the point of view of a man seeing a woman with them. A lot seem to find them repulsive.

I had wanted another one removed but the doctor didn't think it looked like a problem, now I wished I had pushed further for them to remove that too but didn't so it's still there... one on my back and one on my chest now bother me... both raised and slightly smaller than a pencil eraser. I have a weekend beach trip in 2 weeks so not enough time to try to haggle the doc to remove the other ones and have them heal in time... but now I feel like they look unattractive! And wearing a bikini with them suddenly bothers me. This new awareness of them also could be the fact that I'm about to be single and finally thinking about my body again after years of relationship turmoil.

Well, that got rambly. So be honest! I promise I am confident enough to know that I am not hideous regardless of them haha, but I really want to know what men think. Are any raised moles on the body gross? Certain sizes? discuss


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Adeline said:


> k men, I'm wanting to hear opinions on moles on women. Feel free to get as descriptive as you want in your feelings. They don't bother you? They're gross? Have at it.
> 
> I don't have any moles on my face, but I have a few on my chest and back. The majority of them are flat, but a few are raised, size of pencil eraser. I recently had 2 removed... and that coupled with some other things has me thinking about the rest of them... and suddenly I'm kind of self conscious about them.
> 
> ...



Mrs.CuddleBug has a mole on the middle of her back. When I massage her, I touch this mole and it grosses me out. I asked her, don't you know you have a mole on your back? She says, yes. I ask her, why not get it burned off? I never got around to it.

Myself, I have no moles. I occasionally get jock itch in my crotch but creams kill that soon afterwards. I sometimes get excema on my neck but creams also kill that within a few days.

I had my blood tested and my white blood cell count is lower than average and that accounts for my weaker immune system. Makes sense why I get sick so fast and then its gone in a week. Were as Mrs.CuddleBug gets sick slowly and it last many weeks to a month.

I am self conscious so I make sure I'm clean shaven, nails cut, no nose hair - cut, and you get the idea.

I say, take care of your body. Go to the family doctor and get all your moles burned off (liquid nitrogen). Then the moles are gone and you don't have to be worried about that anymore. 

Some people just leave stuff like that and do nothing about it. To me, it says they don't care about their bodies.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Ain't no big "thang" to me.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> Mrs.CuddleBug has a mole on the middle of her back. When I massage her, I touch this mole and it grosses me out. I asked her, don't you know you have a mole on your back? She says, yes. I ask her, why not get it burned off? I never got around to it.


That was actually my EXACT thought about the ones (now one) on my back... I'm like, well for the most part my back is covered up by clothing on a day to day basis... but if I were to get a nice sensual massage from a guy it'd be in his face and he'd be touching it... seem yucky. I'm glad I got the 2 "worst" ones removed, but these other 2 are bugging me. I wish I had been more assertive about their removal as well. Funny how some things can go so long without it bothering us, and then suddenly I can't stand it.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife has a raised mole on the side of her breast. She's threatened to have it removed. I've threatened to glue it right the hell back on again if she does.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Adeline said:


> That was actually my EXACT thought about the ones (now one) on my back... I'm like, well for the most part my back is covered up by clothing on a day to day basis... but if I were to get a nice sensual massage from a guy it'd be in his face and he'd be touching it... seem yucky. I'm glad I got the 2 "worst" ones removed, but these other 2 are bugging me. I wish I had been more assertive about their removal as well. Funny how some things can go so long without it bothering us, and then suddenly I can't stand it.


I know exactly how you feel, although me being self conscious about it came way earlier than you, and I don't even know why since my husband (at the time) never said anything....he was way more worried about a 5-10 pound weight gain. After my divorce, I decided to get them removed, but they wouldn't do all at once, which was dumb, so I still have a raised one, although it's not large. I was always sooooo self conscious of them, and wish I'd done it sooner. I had a few on my back, and one on each breast (one raised and one not) removed. They seemed to take forever to heal, so not sure if I'll go back, but maybe. Honestly, if I'm going to be cut into again, I'd rather it be a tummy tuck .

I know I'm barging in here since I'm a woman....just wanted to let you know we probably have the exact same skin type lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My aunt had this big old mole growing right out of the bottom of her chin, and it had these long hairs that would grow out of it, and.....

.....excuse me....


....bbbbbbbblrech! ....cough...cough...


....sorry. I'll clean that up.....


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If I had a mole(s) I would of gone to the doctor long ago and had them burned off. Just the way I am.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I know exactly how you feel, although me being self conscious about it came way earlier than you, and I don't even know why since my husband (at the time) never said anything....he was way more worried about a 5-10 pound weight gain. After my divorce, I decided to get them removed, but they wouldn't do all at once, which was dumb, so I still have a raised one, although it's not large. I was always sooooo self conscious of them, and wish I'd done it sooner. I had a few on my back, and one on each breast (one raised and one not) removed. They seemed to take forever to heal, so not sure if I'll go back, but maybe. Honestly, if I'm going to be cut into again, I'd rather it be a tummy tuck .
> 
> I know I'm barging in here since I'm a woman....just wanted to let you know we probably have the exact same skin type lol


I know, it seems either women don't have any moles at all, or they have a bunch of them! Rarely seems to be some where in the middle unfortunately. They do take a painfully long time to heal. I still think I'm going to go nuts until the other 2 get removed... thankfully though the flat ones don't bother me one bit. Glad to see I'm not alone


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Adeline said:


> I know, it seems either women don't have any moles at all, or they have a bunch of them! Rarely seems to be some where in the middle unfortunately. They do take a painfully long time to heal. I still think I'm going to go nuts until the other 2 get removed... thankfully though the flat ones don't bother me one bit. Glad to see I'm not alone


You are definitely not alone!


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have ANY problem with moles on women, but that's coming from a light skinned Irish-American with so many moles all over my body that my wife could come up with pretty awesome designs if she connected the dots...


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> If I had a mole(s) I would of gone to the doctor long ago and had them burned off. Just the way I am.


I think it's just because I rarely view my own back... ya know? So they weren't in my face constantly. I honestly don't even know how long the ones on my back have been there haha. The one on my chest though I have no idea since it's always been front and center... I guess it's because it's not as angry looking and no one has ever said anything about it before. I still do want it gone though. I never asked any of my significant others what they thought about them, kind of makes me wonder now. Kind of too late I suppose.



intheory said:


> Adeline; you're probably asking because you feel insecure; right?
> 
> If you feel insecure; do what it takes to feel secure. You're worth the money and effort:smthumbup:


yep, definitely. I guess I was just wondering since I myself went unbothered by them for 3 decades if other men ever noticed them and thought they were gross. Even as a kid I don't remember anyone pointing them out or making fun of me for them... so strange. Definitely not a money issue, they were free at my regular doctors office, though I may need a referral for a dermatologist for the other ones if they won't remove them for me... still, copay can't be that much. Just kind of wish they were gone for this beach trip... all sorts of self consciousness comes from bathing suit season already, don't need something added like moles! Oh well.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Adeline, I have no clue if this will help you in your decision making or not, but when I was divorced the first time, I dated a man who had protruding moles from his chest (maybe 2, not a lot) and it was such a huge turn off for me.....maybe it was because of how self conscious I felt about that issue in myself??? I don't know. (He also was horrible at sex). 

I honestly think my insecurity may have come from a comment my mother made to me while I was sunbathing on the deck as a teen. From that, I've made a note to take my daughter to the dermatologist at any little mention of any insecurity with her skin and made it seem like no big deal if there's something she wants to do about it. As women, we have enough to feel uncomfortable about!


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Adeline, I have no clue if this will help you in your decision making or not, but when I was divorced the first time, I dated a man who had protruding moles from his chest (maybe 2, not a lot) and it was such a huge turn off for me.....maybe it was because of how self conscious I felt about that issue in myself??? I don't know. (He also was horrible at sex).
> 
> I honestly think my insecurity may have come from a comment my mother made to me while I was sunbathing on the deck as a teen. From that, I've made a note to take my daughter to the dermatologist at any little mention of any insecurity with her skin and made it seem like no big deal if there's something she wants to do about it. As women, we have enough to feel uncomfortable about!


yeah that was basically the motive for writing this thread; is this a turn off to men? In googling a few sites came up with forum discussions about how a woman could be a 10/10 but with a bunch of moles it drops her down to a 4 and is a deal breaker. Yikes! So had been wondering how widespread that opinion was. 

Interesting, because with you saying that about the man you dated made me think similarly how I'd feel, flat moles (even numerous) really don't bother me at all on myself or a man. But imagining a bunch of raised moles on a man is sort of a turn off in my head... but not a dealbreaker. hmmmm! Now I'm feeling extra self conscious about being in my bathing suit next week haha... definitely wouldn't be having sex or anything like that, but worried a dude would be scared off by them should any casual flirting occur as I'm half naked in my suit.

Anyways, hoping more men here will weigh in on this...


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I do.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Adeline said:


> a quick google search shows a pretty strong opinion about them... as in, very negative from the point of view of a man seeing a woman with them. A lot seem to find them repulsive.


Might want to let Cindy Crawford know that.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Wow, ummm, I wasn't aware that this was some kind of huge issue. Likely because I have always been very attracted to fair skinned red heads, thus moles and freckles galore.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

aaaaah..... redheads... the petri-dish of melanoma!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Constable Odo said:


> aaaaah..... redheads... the petri-dish of melanoma!


Mine takes exceptionally good care of her skin, always uses sunblock, never wears makeup, and that natural redheaded skin elasticity...two kids, and not a stretch mark anywhere


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening.
I consider moles to be a minor imperfection, but I don't expect women to be perfect airbrushed models. I'd never suggest that someone have a mole removed unless it was causing some problem or was really glaringly disfiguring. 

Freckles are cute.....

I like women, not plastic robots. I would be concerned by someone who was too perfect because the only way to be that perfect is to work at it. Eventually everyone ages, and I wouldn't want to be with someone who's self worth was too tightly tied up with their appearance.


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

I was on a cruise ship by the pool and started up a conversation with a nice looking lady ...I said that is a strange looking tatoo on your back...she said it was a mole!


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I think moles are disgusting.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Adeline said:


> k men, I'm wanting to hear opinions on moles on women. Feel free to get as descriptive as you want in your feelings. They don't bother you? They're gross? Have at it.
> 
> I don't have any moles on my face, but I have a few on my chest and back. The majority of them are flat, but a few are raised, size of pencil eraser. I recently had 2 removed... and that coupled with some other things has me thinking about the rest of them... and suddenly I'm kind of self conscious about them.
> 
> ...


Never bothered me. However, if the mole is on the nose, has hair growth and the owner flies a broom then we got a problem.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Wow, ummm, I wasn't aware that this was some kind of huge issue.


:iagree:

I never realized this was an issue either. Moles, freckles, scars, and so on are just normal parts of life. I don't understand why it would been seen as so "gross". I have several moles, as does my husband. I have never given them a second thought.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Moles are great for playing connect the dots.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I never realized this was an issue either. Moles, freckles, scars, and so on are just normal parts of life. I don't understand why it would been seen as so "gross". I have several moles, as does my husband. I have never given them a second thought.


Same here. 

My wife has plenty of them along with beautiful olive skin. Yum! 

I'm littered with scars...Neither of us even think about it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc5G04nJecI


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the issues most of these people had were with the raised, almost skin taggy moles. Not so much the flat ones. And like I already said, my flat ones don't bother me even though they're numerous. But my raised, squishy ones kind of do now... even though they didn't used to. I got the first 2 removed because one was looking suspicious and then took another one off while i was there that had always got on clothing and occasionally bled, not because anyone said anything about them insulting or otherwise. Then ever since then I've suddenly gotten self conscious about my other raised moles. It's strange! I definitely think flat moles vs raised moles look, and of course feel, entirely different and are therefore viewed differently in terms of beauty vs gross. Generally speaking.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

intheory said:


> I had a bunch of them since childhood. Never gave them a second thought. I used to wish I could tan the rest of my skin as dark as them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being secure in yourself is what's important. 

My SO has one on her chin. It grows hair. 

Sounds gross but she is a FINE woman. Extremely hot. 

She is secure enough in herself that she jokes about it. 

The effect is I don't ever even think about it.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I have no problem with moles, stretch marks, cellulite, etc.
My wife has had some removed because they bothered her.

I had a pastor who always preached "Marry for personality, because everyone gets old"


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

Ceegee said:


> Being secure in yourself is what's important.





intheory said:


> I guess to be truthful, I have to admit that it was something that I became very insecure about, and I felt so much better after I got them removed.


huh, I didn't really mean for this thread to be a deep thinking one and meant it rather to be more of superficial question, but the more that's it's delved into the more I am realizing aspects of this I hadn't before... interesting! Like for me, I've always had these since a teenager and maybe even before, and yet they never bothered me... I was secure in myself through adulthood and never gave them a second thought. Now suddenly lately I am bothered by them and also I am insecure about myself in general in other ways because of my marriage troubles. Interesting correlation, no? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Adeline said:


> I think the issues most of these people had were with the raised, almost skin taggy moles. Not so much the flat ones. And like I already said, my flat ones don't bother me even though they're numerous. But my raised, squishy ones kind of do now... even though they didn't used to. I got the first 2 removed because one was looking suspicious and then took another one off while i was there that had always got on clothing and occasionally bled, not because anyone said anything about them insulting or otherwise. Then ever since then I've suddenly gotten self conscious about my other raised moles. It's strange! I definitely think flat moles vs raised moles look, and of course feel, entirely different and are therefore viewed differently in terms of beauty vs gross. Generally speaking.


Raised or not, I don't see the problem. I have 3 or 4 raised moles, which I've never given a second thought to. I don't see any as gross. Even with my troubled marriage, I just don't care anymore what my husband thinks of my body. I know that I am attractive and have a lot to give, so if my husband can't recognize that, it would be his loss. You shouldn't change your body to make someone else happy. I wouldn't want to change my body for my husband or anyone else. This is how I look and I am happy with myself. This from a woman who has major scars from many different surgeries, stretch marks from pregnancy, and so on, so definitely not a perfect body but I am happy and healthy.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

The only moles I have are outside in the yard digging up the garden...


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't have any actual moles, but I do have a few small skin tags. A couple on my neck, and one on the side of my boob. 

I'm a little self conscious about them, only because husband mentions them every once in a while. 

Honestly mine are tiny, and I wouldn't even notice them. They looks similar to a freckle, only a little raised.

Occasionally I think about removing them, but I always decide it's not worth it. Maybe some day.

Freckles and birth marks are okay, small mole are okay. But the big ones, kind of gross me out.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Weird... I had a raised mole on my thigh removed years ago and yet I still, without looking, can poke right where is was.

I had it removed because my children kept climbing onto me in the summer when I was wearing shorts and those little shoes would hit it and then there was blood.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

I never taught about moles being unattractive ... I have a few myself and one on my nose which every man I dated found it really sexy..
But it's a small one ...


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

What a. TMI means?


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

Kristisha said:


> What a. TMI means?


Too much information.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Cheers


----------

